# Home Network Specs



## Simba7 (Nov 19, 2011)

Haven't seen one of these in awhile here. So here I go.

Main Router: Dual Pentium III @ 1GHz, 1GB PC133 ECC SDRAM, 18GB HDD, Allied Telesyn AT-2560FX, 2x Digital DE504(QP), Compaq NC3131(DP), 2x Sun GigaSwift(QP), and an SMC 8432BTA on a Asus CUR-DLS Motherboard
SW1: Cisco 2950 24port Switch
SW2: Cisco 2900XL 16port Switch (All the servers below are connected to this)
#01: BOXX Server: Dual P4 Xeon @ 2.4GHz, 5GB PC2100 Registered ECC, 4x1.5TB HDDs as RAID5
#02: BOXX Server: Dual P4 Xeon @ 2.4GHz, 5GB PC2100 Registered ECC, 4x2TB HDDs as RAID5
#03: BOXX Server: Dual P4 Xeon @ 2.4GHz, 5GB PC2100 Registered ECC, 4x2TB HDDs as RAID5
#04: BOXX Server: Dual P4 Xeon @ 2.4GHz, 5GB PC2100 Registered ECC, 4x1.5TB HDDs as RAID5
#05: Sun SunFire V100: UltraSPARC IIe @ 548MHz, 1GB PC133 SDRAM, 80GB HDD
#06: Sun SunFire V100: UltraSPARC IIe @ 548MHz, 1GB PC133 SDRAM, 2x80GB HDD
#07: Sun SunFire V100: UltraSPARC IIe @ 548MHz, 1GB PC133 SDRAM, 2x80GB HDD
#08: Sun SunFire V100: UltraSPARC IIe @ 548MHz, 1GB PC133 SDRAM, 2x120GB HDD
#09: Sun SunFire V100: UltraSPARC IIe @ 548MHz, 1GB PC133 SDRAM, 2x120GB HDD
#10: Compaq Deskpro, Pentium III @ 1GHz, 512MB PC133 SDRAM, 2x36GB HDDs as RAID0
#11: Dell Poweredge 2550: Pentium III @ 1.13GHz, 4GB PC133 ECC SDRAM, 4x640GB HDDs as RAID5
#12: Dell Poweredge 2550: Pentium III @ 1.13GHz, 4GB PC133 ECC SDRAM, 4x640GB HDDs as RAID5
#13: Dell Poweredge 6450: Quad Pentium III Xeon @ 700MHz, 4GB ECC SDRAM, 4x74GB HDDs as RAID5
#14: Dell Poweredge 6450: Quad Pentium III Xeon @ 700MHz, 8GB ECC SDRAM, 4x74GB HDDs as RAID0

I've got a few more, but they're in storage. That's just in 1 rack. All but the router (grouchy timer) and #14 runs FreeBSD. I'm glad I got the large HDDs (640G, 1.5T, and 2T) last year.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 19, 2011)

*drool*
For what purpose are all those machines in your home network?
And what is your electric bill ?


----------



## Bobbla (Nov 19, 2011)

What is the purpose of all the servers? I think it suspiciously likely that they are just spinning their fans... 

My "home" network...

Internet from school through 1Gb cable in to the "home"(14m2 room)
SW: Netgear GS108T 8port 1Gb
#1 Old computer(WinXP) - AMD Phenom 8450 3core@2.11Ghz, ATI Radeon 4670, 8GB PC6400 DDR2, Seagate 1x320GB HDD
#2 New computer(Win7) - Intel Sandy Bridge 2500k @3.3Ghz(Turbo=3.7Ghz), Nvidea Geforce 560TI, 8GB PC12800 DDR3, Crucial m4 1x128GB SSD
#3 File Server(FreeBSD) - Athlon II X2 240 @2.8Ghz, 4GB PC6400 DDR2, Maxtor 1x250GB(OS) HDD, Samsung 6x1GB HDD, Samsung 6x2TB HDD
#4 Laptop(Win7) - Intel Core i5-520M @2.4Ghz, 4GB PC8500 DDR3, Seagate 1x320GB HDD

Sometimes I wish I could move the file server out of the room.. its not very silent. Also thinking about getting a new server that I can run games and web server on.


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 20, 2011)

Some of them have a purpose. So far, here they are:
#1: Backup Server (Backup for the entire network)
#2: A/V Server (Movies, Music, etc)
#3: Gallery Server (Family Pictures, etc)
#4:
#5: 
#6: 
#7: Family Web Server
#8: Mail Server
#9: Ports/Portage Server
#10: Cacti Server (Monitoring the whole thing)
#11: Squid Server (1.79TB of Web Cache)
#12: ROM n' Disk Server (Self explanatory)
#13: Gaming Server (Hosting for a few friends)
#14: Windows 2008 Server (only for WSUS)
#15: Asterisk Server (Phone System)


I'll find a purpose for the others eventually. Our power bill is around $150/mo. What's nice is it also acts as a heater, so our power bill is about normal (we have the thermostat turned all the way down). Our place stays a toasty 70-75F, even when it's 5F outside.


----------



## Dru (Nov 20, 2011)

Posted pictures of a rack I had running back in 2009 on here. Its all shut down now, just sitting there...poor rack. This certainly isn't a full list of specs, but I've slept since the last time I remembered. Just realized I called it a 380 in the old post also. Was more fun building it, then running it, that's for sure.

3 Transition Networks Milan 16 port Gigabit switches, 2 running.
5 Dual Opteron 1.4Ghz 1U servers.
1 Compaq DL580 quad P3 Xeon 4U hot swappable.
1 Compaq 16 bay SCSI array hot swappable.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=52853&postcount=19


----------



## xibo (Nov 20, 2011)

Of that 1.79TB of squid cache, how much is stale?
I've been running a campus network at my former occupation. There were 238 IPs which were often NAT-ed - I guess there were 350-400 endpoint systems (not counting ip phones), and 32 GB of web cache proofed to be most efficient.


----------



## Simba7 (Nov 20, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> Of that 1.79TB of squid cache, how much is stale?
> I've been running a campus network at my former occupation. There were 238 IPs which were often NAT-ed - I guess there were 350-400 endpoint systems (not counting ip phones), and 32 GB of web cache proofed to be most efficient.


Probably quite a bit at the moment. I'd like to use it as a web archive, but need to figure out how to do it.

I wish I had this a few years back. I have some equipment that the manufacturer up and split and found that drivers and/or firmware is a pain to find.


----------

